

Copyright Industry Calls For Broad Search Engine Censorship - kzrdude
https://torrentfreak.com/copyright-industry-calls-for-broad-search-engine-censorship-120127/

======
nextparadigms
I think it's time the tech industry starts asking for broad sweeping changes
of the copyright laws. The copyright industry may be affected by the Internet,
but the tech industry is being affected by copyright laws, too, so it should
have a say in copyright laws as well. The copyright laws need to be adapted to
the digital age and the terms need to be brought down from virtually forever
to a much more reasonable time period.

The current strategy of doing nothing is only going to help the copyright
industry, even if they don't always get what they want - but they do get
_something_ eventually, and it's usually to the detriment of the tech
industry.

MPAA said they are _now_ willing to have an open discussion with the tech
industry (which by the way still isn't enough, it wasn't just the tech
industry protesting SOPA), but apparently they are up to the same old tricks,
and they are starting to discuss a new international copyright treaty, once
again in _secret_ :

[http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120126/03162017547/public...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120126/03162017547/public-
interest-groups-speak-out-about-next-weeks-secret-meeting-hollywood-to-
negotiate-tpp-think-international-sopa.shtml)

~~~
1010011010
I agree. It's time to not just resist further expansion of copyright and
copyright enforcement, but to push back.

* Reduce copyright terms to 4 years, non-renewable

* Require registration of works with the copyright office

* Assess an annual fee proportional to revenue earned from the copyrighted work

* Provide for stiff penalties for asserting copyright over works you do not hold the copyright to.

* Affirm that public domain works can never be copyrighted.

~~~
moonchrome
>Require registration of works with the copyright office

Yaay - more bureaucracy and competitive advantages for the established
business that can afford the fees/process. Kill open-source copyright claim
validity in the process ?

>Assess an annual fee proportional to revenue earned from the copyrighted work

Yaay - taxes on top of taxes !

------
gerggerg
Copyrights should not trump human rights. I think that's the next big struggle
of the digital age.

    
    
        No more censoring for copyright.  
        No more jail terms for copyright.  
        No more searches for copyright.  
        No more extradition for copyright.
    

Human rights are more important.

------
kiloaper
Not only censorship but also results manipulation. >Prioritize websites that
obtain certification as a licensed site under a recognised scheme

It's like pressuring map makers to exclude "bad areas" of town where knockoffs
are sold, but also only listing the shops that a certain cartel, I mean group,
want listed.

~~~
LoneWolf
Agreed Removing links to exclusively pirated content is something I can
accept, removing an entire website because it contains piracy I can't. Even
worse is the result manipulation, that is ridiculous, whoever pays more gets
better rank?

------
DrJokepu
There is no such thing as "copyright industry". The motion picture industry,
the phonographic industry, the book publishing industry, the software
industry, the video game industry all closely related to copyright yet they
are all very different businesses with very different problems, "screwed up"
very different ways. This is gross oversimplification and I am sad that this
level of naïve uninformed populism is making it to the top of HN.

~~~
lysol
And yet, so many of the players in different categories are owned by the same
companies. It's an oversimplification but it's not a gross one.

~~~
DrJokepu
It is true that they are owned by the same groups (e.g. the Bertelsmann Group)
and that's somewhat relevant but I wouldn't think that has too much
importance. These companies exchange owners very often. I'm repeating myself
but the woes of these industries are so immensely different in nature, the
only thing they share in common is that they blame piracy for their problems,
for better or worse.

------
BlackGamma
Wont this hurt potential startup websites? Also, couldnt you still visit the
offending website directily? In addition, if the keyword stream was blocked
wouldnt Last.Fm be screwed from potential visits?

------
ChristianMarks
The copyright industry, which should be termed the intellectual monopoly
industry, ought to get a taste of its own medicine. They control "intellectual
property", so they charge monopoly prices for their content. If the copyright
industry monopoly wants the search engine monopoly to modify their service,
_they should pay Bing, Google and Yahoo monopoly prices for it_. Otherwise
they should for once innovate instead of demanding subsidies from the world
and figure out for themselves how to protect their own miserable content.

------
philjohn
How about blocking all motion picture and record company sites too. It's not
as if they actually contribute anything of value to the Internet.

------
pasbesoin
So, why is this a closed-door meeting? Collusion?

Why the fuck isn't it out in the open, where they public can heard and
evaluate what's being proposed?

I don't take kindly to people whispering behind my back. All the more so when
it is about me. And I get positively paranoid when it's about what the want to
do to... erm, "for", me.

I think these people may soon top a final rise to find themselves at cliff's
edge. And no way back.

------
shareme
The solution is to realize that the MPAA and RIAA took it upon themselves to
start a wild-west no lawful due process to enforce their rights tactic with no
discussion with the tech industry or user of the internet.

Its the same entitlement that allows them currently to abuse copyright
producers by 'bribing' lawmakers to pass laws exempting their extortion.

Its time that the RIAA and MPAA face investigations and rico charges, the
sooner the better.

------
16s
It's like banning guns. Bad guys will still have them and still know where to
get more. Only good, decent, law-abiding people suffer from these efforts.

